# Why I Dislike 29er's



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

My friend has a 29er, making me feel inferior for having a 26er. Going on and on about the superior ride quality 29" wheels can only fulfill. Here is a list on why 29er's are not good in my opinion.

1. Heavier, its obvious a 29" wheel and tire combination is heavier than a 26"wheel and tire, and the wheel is the last place you want to add weight. Less rotational mass, the better and faster you go. (Formula 1 Race teams strive on having the lightest possible wheels)

2. Cost, not only are tires, wheels and even the inner tubes more expensive, if your forks ever fail on you, forks designed for 29er's are considerably more expensive.

3. Looks, mountain bikes with 29" wheels just look goofy. 

4. Convenience, I can comfortably fit my 26" wheeled mountain bike inside my Hyundai Tucson with the rear seats folded down without having to take anything apart. My friends 29er cannot fit, making it a bit of a chore taking the wheels off just to fit it in my car.

5. Handling, although I will admit, riding a 29er over rocks and tree roots is a little bit better than a 26" (a little bit) I find steering a 29er to be a bit clumsy.

So to all you 29er elitists out there, snubbing your noses at us stuck in the past 26er's, the 26" wheel is still the better choice; and if I ever need an inner tube, I can go to any walmart or Canadian Tire and buy one for cheap while you 29er's have no choice but to got to a bike shop and pay a premium for a simple inflatable rubber tube.


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol, you'll get hammered on this one


----------



## zyzbot (Dec 19, 2003)

So to all you 29er elitists out there said:


> Incorrect. A 26" tube will work nicely in a 29" tire. I've used them several times.
> 
> Have no fear...your 26" wheels and tires are not going away.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

This should go over well.

FWIW I don't care what anyone rides, 26, 20, 29 32. Whatever floats your boat. You are the one that is coming off with an attitude. You have a small dick or something and feel the need to thump your chest?

Whatever get over it, and yourself while you are at it.

CLOSED


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

6 posts eh?

lolz0rz got me some neg rep! "iowaahh, eh". iowans dont talk like that. that accent doesnt kick in until you get north of lacrosse, wi (thats wisconsin :thumbsup


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

youre going to need a bottle of astroglide after this


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

No one told me troll season started. What's the bag limit?


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rocky Urban said:


> My friend has a 29er, making me feel inferior for having a 26er. Going on and on about the superior ride quality 29" wheels can only fulfill. Here is a list on why 29er's are not good in my opinion.
> 
> 1. Heavier, its obvious a 29" wheel and tire combination is heavier than a 26"wheel and tire, and the wheel is the last place you want to add weight. Less rotational mass, the better and faster you go. (Formula 1 Race teams strive on having the lightest possible wheels)
> 
> ...


amen:thumbsup:


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## SpAgetttt (Jul 19, 2011)

\_/ my care cup. Notice it is empty


----------



## zerokoo149 (Apr 25, 2012)

Walmart sells 29er tubes too.


----------



## cigarlover (Oct 24, 2011)

Rocky Urban said:


> My friend has a 29er, making me feel inferior for having a 26er. Going on and on about the superior ride quality 29" wheels can only fulfill. Here is a list on why 29er's are not good in my opinion.
> 
> 1. Heavier, its obvious a 29" wheel and tire combination is heavier than a 26"wheel and tire, and the wheel is the last place you want to add weight. Less rotational mass, the better and faster you go. (Formula 1 Race teams strive on having the lightest possible wheels)
> 
> ...


You idiot- Walmart sells 29" tubes as well :nono:


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Well from what I hear lately 650b or 27.5" is the best choice. But I digress. I ride a 29er and love it! . Ride whatever works for you. Let others ride what works for them. As for tubes, go tubless? I dunno, but don't come in here bashing a type of bike just because you don't like it.


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to ask you a bunch of questions and I want to have them answered immediately. 
Who is your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

AZ.MTNS said:


> No one told me troll season started. What's the bag limit?


I think it started about a week ago with a ghoulie crawling out of the toilet pontificating about roads and cyclist. I think it meant to crawl out of RBR's toilet instead of MTBR's.

No bag limit.
No tag or capture restrictions.
This one's launching an assault right out the gate on what could be the closest thing to religion that some folks have.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Spec7 said:


> I think it started about a week ago with a ghoulie crawling out of the toilet pontificating about roads and cyclist. I think it meant to crawl out of RBR's toilet instead of MTBR's.
> 
> No bag limit.
> No tag or capture restrictions.
> This one's launching an assault right out the gate on what could be the closest thing to religion that some folks have.


Also no restrictions on method of capture. It's open season.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmmm, great post. And since you are the greatest and smartest person ever, can you explain to me why mfg's are doing away with most of there 26" bikes for 2013?


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

zerokoo149 said:


> Walmart sells 29er tubes too.





zyzbot said:


> Incorrect. A 26" tube will work nicely in a 29" tire. I've used them several times.


Sorry OP...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

someone needs to post a neg rep gif asap.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

Spec7 said:


> I think it started about a week ago with a ghoulie crawling out of the toilet pontificating about roads and cyclist. I think it meant to crawl out of RBR's toilet instead of MTBR's.
> 
> No bag limit.
> No tag or capture restrictions.
> This one's launching an assault right out the gate on what could be the closest thing to religion that some folks have.


I saw this on the door, any openings left?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is what happens when a bull dog and a shih tzu have puppies.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Choo...choo...you trolls are weak....choo...choo...


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Come on OP! Defend your self. Entertain us.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Surfacecreations said:


> I want to ask you a bunch of questions and I want to have them answered immediately.
> Who is your daddy and what does he do?


Bwah ha ha!

This is the Gator Lodge!


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

Huck Pitueee said:


> Come on OP! Defend your self. Entertain us.


I think the OP read this and is exercising his rights.

You have the right not to post. Do you understand?
Anything you post will be edited and will be used against you in the forums. Do you understand?
You have the right to consult a Moderator before posting and to have a Moderator present during posting now or in the future. Do you understand?
If you cannot afford a Moderator, one will be appointed for you before any posting if you wish. Do you understand?
If you decide to post now without a Moderator present you will still have the right to stop posting at any time or until you are Banned by a Moderator. Do you understand?
Knowing and understanding your rights as I have explained them to you, are you willing to post on the forum without an Moderator present?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Rocky Urban said:


> My friend has a 29er, making me feel inferior for having a 26er. Going on and on about the superior ride quality 29" wheels can only fulfill. Here is a list on why 29er's are not good in my opinion.
> 
> 1. Heavier, its obvious a 29" wheel and tire combination is heavier than a 26"wheel and tire, and the wheel is the last place you want to add weight. Less rotational mass, the better and faster you go. (Formula 1 Race teams strive on having the lightest possible wheels)
> 
> ...


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

Huck Pitueee said:


> Come on OP! Defend your self. Entertain us.


its too late now, i would cancel my mtbr account :skep:


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

1of4Horsemen said:


> I saw this on the door, any openings left?


I don't know when the troll season opens but that's a great movie. Check it out on Netflix. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

tl1 said:


> I don't know when the troll season opens but that's a great movie. Check it out on Netflix. :thumbsup:


Such a shame-they only produced 500 of that particular model of Land Rover Defender 110&#8230; and to go and screw it all up like that? My late mother owned #156&#8230; it ended up burning to the ground in less than 50,000 miles due to an oxidizing fuel hose problem which of course the dealership denied any recall action.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

*care on*

I guess trolls need to speak.......

MEHHH

Thats all I have to say.


----------



## Jason.MT (May 30, 2012)

Pedalphile said:


>


 Too cruel, haha~


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

i think this should be in the 29'r forum


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

Rocky Urban said:


> *My friend has a 29er, making me feel inferior for having a 26er*. Going on and on about the superior ride quality 29" wheels can only fulfill. Here is a list on why 29er's are not good in my opinion.
> 
> 1. Heavier, its obvious a 29" wheel and tire combination is heavier than a 26"wheel and tire, and the wheel is the last place you want to add weight. Less rotational mass, the better and faster you go. (Formula 1 Race teams strive on having the lightest possible wheels)
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Jason.MT (May 30, 2012)

texasnavy05 said:


> i think this should be in the 29'r forum


 :idea: bad idea for topic starter, haha~


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

texasnavy05 said:


> i think this should be in the 29'r forum


I think it should be in the 29'er components forum because he's clearly a few components short of a group.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Canadian, 26er and a Hyundai :blush:

no wonder you feel inferior


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

WOW, so much negativity directed towards a comment in which I felt presented some very valid points. Instead of being lame and bashing my opinion simply because you don't agree, how about you step up and prove to me that my points are wrong. Show me why 29" wheels are vastly superior over 26". Are all 29er's this sensitive? Perhaps we should form a support group for the 29er's. Or is the need for big wheels just another attempt to compensate for something some of you guys have which you wish was bigger??


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

If it has to be explained to you, you simply would not understand. Try to broaden your "vision" .


----------



## cebuano (Jun 26, 2012)

Good for you that your happy with 26 and it works for you. Using 29 does NOT automatically make a person an elitist so if your friend and others around you got superiority compex because they use big wheels, then you probably need a new set of riding buddies so don't generalize every 29 riders.

I could care less even if I ride with wheel barrow wheels because i wont stop doing it just to make others happy. I ride to keep myself happy.


----------



## prdnme (Aug 31, 2009)

Rocky Urban said:


> WOW, so much negativity directed towards a comment in which I felt presented some very valid points. Instead of being lame and simply bashing my opinion simply because you don't agree, how about you step up and prove to me that my points are wrong. Show me why 29" wheels are vastly superior over 26". Are all 29er's this sensitive? Perhaps we should form a support group for the 29er's. Or is the need for big wheels just another attempt to compensate for something you guys have which you wish was bigger??


If there was one bike that was vastly superior, everyone would ride it. A 29er has it's advantages, but so does a 26er. I've been racing mtn bikes since the 80's, so for me, a 29er is a nice change of pace.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Rocky Urban said:


> WOW, so much negativity directed towards a comment in which I felt presented some very valid points. Instead of being lame and bashing my opinion simply because you don't agree, how about you step up and prove to me that my points are wrong. Show me why 29" wheels are vastly superior over 26". Are all 29er's this sensitive? Perhaps we should form a support group for the 29er's. Or is the need for big wheels just another attempt to compensate for something some of you guys have which you wish was bigger??


I'm sorry but you are posting in the wrong sub-forum, this belongs in the beginners forum.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Rocky Urban said:


> WOW, so much negativity directed towards a comment in which I felt presented some very valid points. Instead of being lame and bashing my opinion simply because you don't agree, how about you step up and prove to me that my points are wrong. Show me why 29" wheels are vastly superior over 26". Are all 29er's this sensitive? Perhaps we should form a support group for the 29er's. Or is the need for big wheels just another attempt to compensate for something some of you guys have which you wish was bigger??


Oh good, he's back. 26'er v 29'er has raged here for years, and the OP indisputedly solved the problem in one swing of the bat. I hope he can also summarily solve other tricky questions. What are your thoughts on clipless vs platform? Lycra or baggies? Tubes or tubeless? Single speed or gears? C'mon, we need to know the true answers!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Here, I did some work on this for you.



Rocky Urban said:


> My friend has a 29er, making me feel inferior for having a 26er. Going on and on about the superior ride quality 29" wheels can only fulfill. Here is a list on why *some* 29er's are not good in my opinion.
> 
> 1. Heavier, its obvious *some* 29" wheel and tire combination are heavier than *some* 26"wheel and tire, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


You never even told what kind of bike you have. It sounds like an awesome bike.
Take it off any sweet jumps lately?

-F


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

here's my two cents. Actually 29ers are faster. If you actually do some time trials you will find they are just a bit faster. I guess this is why pros are switching to them. Neither are better than the other. Just different type of ride. I own both. I have a HT 29er and a FS 26. And my next bike will be a FS 29er. The 29ers are crazy fun. It feels like someone is pushing you along the trail and on straight aways I can hit faster speeds in less time. Now my 26 is crazy nimble and I can whip that thing in some tight corners. I don't let the bike decide which one to take I let the trail decide that.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rocky Urban said:


> Or is the need for big wheels just another attempt to compensate for something some of you guys have which you wish was bigger??


if I recall.....you're the one with the inferiority complex :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

MOSZ said:


> here's my two cents. Actually 29ers are faster. If you actually do some time trials you will find they are just a bit faster. I guess this is why pros are switching to them. Neither are better than the other. Just different type of ride. I own both. I have a HT 29er and a FS 26. And my next bike will be a FS 29er. The 29ers are crazy fun. It feels like someone is pushing you along the trail and on straight aways I can hit faster speeds in less time. Now my 26 is crazy nimble and I can whip that thing in some tight corners. I don't let the bike decide which one to take I let the trail decide that.


Now this is an opinion I can respect, unlike all the countless others here who lack the ability to respond properly; seeking satisfaction by slamming opinions which don't coincide with their own. For those sissy boys (some more girl than boy) who can't handle someone else's opinion, mommy is just a phone call away to coddle your delicate feelings.:nono:


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> if I recall.....you're the one with the inferiority complex :thumbsup:


I guess we know who's got the smallest wee wee here! lol


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

Rocky Urban said:


> My friend has a 29er, making me feel inferior for having a 26er. Going on and on about the superior ride quality 29" wheels can only fulfill. Here is a list on why 29er's are not good in my opinion.
> 
> 1. Heavier, its obvious a 29" wheel and tire combination is heavier than a 26"wheel and tire, and the wheel is the last place you want to add weight. Less rotational mass, the better and faster you go. (Formula 1 Race teams strive on having the lightest possible wheels)
> 
> ...


Epic fail on 2 counts, you should change your name from Rocky to Keith


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I only ride 26" wheels, not a fan of the 29" being as short as I am. Do some ride them that are my height? **** yeah. Will I? **** no. You just come off as kinda ******y with this post brah.

Both have advantages/disadvantages. For me--and me only--the advantages of a 26" wheel out weigh the disadvantages. And vice versa for 29" wheels. Suck it Trabeck.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Am I strange because I truly do not give a sh!t what size peoples wheels are?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Rocky Urban said:


> Now this is an opinion I can respect, unlike all the countless others here who lack the ability to respond properly; seeking satisfaction by slamming opinions which don't coincide with their own. For those sissy boys (some more girl than boy) who can't handle someone else's opinion, mommy is just a phone call away to coddle your delicate feelings.:nono:


Think it has more to do with your general assumption.

Kinda like saying DHers/shuttlers are lazy.......(for example).


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

friday just got interesting! already we are discussing the size of ones "we we". just 2 pages in!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

b-kul said:


> friday just got interesting! already we are discussing the size of ones "we we". just 2 pages in!


I prefer "man staff". And **** yeah, Friday. I am getting lunch bought for me by my boss from Whole Foods' hot bar. Three pounds of grub here I come. How is everyone else's Friday going?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rocky Urban said:


> I guess we know who's got the smallest wee wee here! lol


if you wish to talk about wee wees, I suggest you head over to www.Ieatdick.com, Im sure they'd be right into it

on the other path (so to speak) my Friday is going awesome, 
coupla beers under the belt, coupla cones under the belt, good weather, nice view outside.....what more do I need for a Friday?

except for a bigger penis , oh wait....dont need it.....I have a 29er


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

RIVER29 said:


> Am I strange because I truly do not give a sh!t what size peoples wheels are?


Yes. None of this wishy washy cumayah bs, pick a size and start dispensing industrial strength Hatorade.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Rocky Urban said:


> I guess we know who's got the smallest wee wee here! lol


You!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Rocky Urban said:


> WOW, so much negativity directed towards a comment in which I felt presented some very valid points. Instead of being lame and bashing my opinion simply because you don't agree, how about you step up and prove to me that my points are wrong. Show me why 29" wheels are vastly superior over 26". Are all 29er's this sensitive? Perhaps we should form a support group for the 29er's. Or is the need for big wheels just another attempt to compensate for something some of you guys have which you wish was bigger??


Valid points. :lol:

"Looks goofy" and you can't fit it into a car. Ride to the trails, pussi.

BTW, 29'ers are way old news. You need to complain about 32ers and 36ers.

Soon there will be a 48er. So much more complaining about putting your bike in a car.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

One time at Band Camp we stayed up all night eating skittles talking about how 29er's where no good. That was great.


----------



## dgreene2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

A guy once wrote a post ranting and raving about how he hated people who sat around the parking lot talking at the bike trails, all beccause he just gets out of his car, rides, then leaves. He said they brought a bad name to mountain bikes... OP, you two should hang out and stick your thumbs up each others @$$es. Ride what you like, how you like, and lay off those who ride differently than yourself. We're all here to have fun aren't we?


----------



## dgreene2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dion said:


> Valid points. :lol:
> 
> It's not about proving your point is better...to each their own. Why should the OP's riding style and preferences be the standard?


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

Dion said:


> Valid points. :lol:
> 
> "Looks goofy" and you can't fit it into a car. Ride to the trails, pussi.


Considering many live in urban environment, putting your bike into a motorized vehicle so you can drive to a wilderness area which contains trails seems like the only logical choice. Or is your brain too "goofy" to understand that?


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Yes. None of this wishy washy cumayah bs, pick a size and start dispensing industrial strength Hatorade.


^^^^ Now that's sum funny ****^^^^


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Rocky Urban said:


> Considering many live in urban environment, putting your bike into a motorized vehicle so you can drive to a wilderness area which contains trails seems like the only logical choice. Or is your brain too "goofy" to understand that?


Um? Bike rack?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Rocky Urban said:


> Considering many live in urban environment, putting your bike into a motorized vehicle so you can drive to a wilderness area which contains trails seems like the only logical choice. Or is your brain too "goofy" to understand that?


Ride to the trails. Many of us do. On 29'ers.

I know, your brain hurts from this concept.

HTFU and quit complaining about something you don't care to have.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

dgreene2010 said:


> &#8230;
> We're all here to have fun aren't we?


No, the internetzzz is serious business and should be treated as such. Everyone's opinion is right all the time regardless of how many cat meme's are posted.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

RIVER29 said:


> Um? Bike rack?


/\ This....



Dion said:


> Ride to the trails. Many of us do. On 29'ers.
> 
> /\ Or this....
> 
> ...


Don't let semi complex solutions defeat you. I ride wheelies on the way to the trail head and then stand around posin in my spandex hatin on people who are not just like me.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

hahaah! i love this. i think i better get a 27.5, that way, nobody can tell me i'm wrong.
ps. 

wait...actually SOMEBODY will. you all know.

i'm starting to feel more hardcore riding a 26'er. its like i'm doing it the hard way. i still have suspension though.

oh, and i love the neg train. BRIAN PEPPERS!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

God, this again?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, forgot, Happy Friday beaches.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Dion said:


> Valid points. :lol:
> 
> "Looks goofy" and you can't fit it into a car. Ride to the trails, pussi.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that 96" diameter pennyfarthing wheels/tires were all the hype, and soon to be the new standard.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I ride wheelies on the way to the trail head and then stand around posin in my spandex hatin on people who are not just like me.


Hahaha!!! :thumbsup::lol: Great stuff!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

26er 29er


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> God, this again?


Eh. The OP brought a cotton swab to a gun fight. I think most of us are enjoying toying with his lack of creativeness and validity to a ridiculous statement. All he could get it down to was the 29'er relationship to penis size. I know 11 yr. olds who are more witty than that.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Rocky Urban said:


> 1. Heavier, its obvious a 29" wheel and tire combination is heavier than a 26"wheel and tire, and the wheel is the last place you want to add weight. Less rotational mass, the better and faster you go. (Formula 1 Race teams strive on having the lightest possible wheels)


Actually 29ers are faster than 26ers. The more distance the wheel covers per revolution increases momentum and speed. In other words 29er wheels keep rolling without having to constantly keep pedaling as you would on a 26er. Despite the fact that they weigh only a little bit more does not diminish the fact that they are still faster wheels.



Rocky Urban said:


> 2. Cost, not only are tires, wheels and even the inner tubes more expensive, if your forks ever fail on you, forks designed for 29er's are considerably more expensive.


Not true, tubes cost exactly the same for 29ers as they are for 26ers. Forks and tires may be slightly more expensive though but not by much.



Rocky Urban said:


> 3. Looks, mountain bikes with 29" wheels just look goofy.


What an idiotic and blatant statement. 



Rocky Urban said:


> 4. Convenience, I can comfortably fit my 26" wheeled mountain bike inside my Hyundai Tucson with the rear seats folded down without having to take anything apart. My friends 29er cannot fit, making it a bit of a chore taking the wheels off just to fit it in my car.


Stop whining, taking off the front wheel only takes 10 seconds.



Rocky Urban said:


> 5. Handling, although I will admit, riding a 29er over rocks and tree roots is a little bit better than a 26" (a little bit) I find steering a 29er to be a bit clumsy.


Work on your handling skills.



Rocky Urban said:


> So to all you 29er elitists out there, snubbing your noses at us stuck in the past 26er's, the 26" wheel is still the better choice; and if I ever need an inner tube, I can go to any walmart or Canadian Tire and buy one for cheap while you 29er's have no choice but to got to a bike shop and pay a premium for a simple inflatable rubber tube.


B.S. Every Wal-Mart I have been to stocks 29er tubes for the same price as the 26er ones.

Also we don't snub our noses at you 6er riders. I have actually seen more hate coming from the 26er guys side towards us 9er guys. I personally think 26er wheels are the ideal choice for DH/FR because they are stronger and more maneuverable in the air. However 29ers simply rule XC.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Dion said:


> I know 11 yr. olds who are more witty than that.


crap, Im 40, and not wittier than that 

but I do feel superior in the wee wee area, cause I got a 29er :thumbsup:


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

BUT..... WHAT ABOUT 650B, THATS THE NEW PERFECT TIRE SIZE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malibru (Aug 3, 2012)

As a newbie, can I just waste a post here to get my 6 obligatory posts? Umm... thanks.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

malibru said:


> As a newbie, can I just waste a post here to get my 6 obligatory posts? Umm... thanks.


Why not? The entire thread was still born, may as well add some value to it.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

malibru said:


> As a newbie, can I just waste a post here to get my 6 obligatory posts? Umm... thanks.


I will plus rep this man... Perfect thread for wasted posts (yours certainly isn't the first on here)


----------



## malibru (Aug 3, 2012)

Can I make my second obligatory post here, too?


----------



## malibru (Aug 3, 2012)

And my third...


----------



## malibru (Aug 3, 2012)

And fourth...


----------



## malibru (Aug 3, 2012)

Fifth...


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

I care super much about wheel size, here is my scientific and 100% correct deduction:

26" Mountain Bike = Awesome, would rather be riding one right now than sitting in a cubicle
27.5" Mountain Bike = Awesome, would rather be riding one right now than sitting in a cubicle
29" Mountain Bike = Awesome, would rather be riding one right now than sitting in a cubicle


----------



## malibru (Aug 3, 2012)

And sixth. Thank you.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

malibru said:


> And sixth. Thank you.


Okay, now get of my lawn and go play somewhere else.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

malibru said:


> And sixth. Thank you.


Sorry I interrupted your obligatory Posting (FYI to other newbs you can do that here: http://forums.mtbr.com/test-forum/5-posts-start-thread-778997.html)


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

malibru said:


> And sixth. Thank you.


All done in one thread, good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

malibru said:


> As a newbie, can I just waste a post here to get my 6 obligatory posts? Umm... thanks.





malibru said:


> Can I make my second obligatory post here, too?





malibru said:


> And my third...





malibru said:


> And fourth...





malibru said:


> Fifth...





malibru said:


> And sixth. Thank you.





Guerdonian said:


> Sorry I interrupted your obligatory Posting (FYI to other newbs you can do that here: http://forums.mtbr.com/test-forum/5-posts-start-thread-778997.html)


Or here:


Rocky Urban said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/riding-drunk-805114.html


-F


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

malibru said:


> And sixth. Thank you.


No, thank you. Those were concise, deliberative posts that added to the nonsense here.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is why he wanted 6 posts, to ask this question:
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/can-you-help-me-identify-bike-805122.html#post9560291


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Guerdonian said:


> Here is why he wanted 6 posts, to ask this question:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/can-you-help-me-identify-bike-805122.html#post9560291


Looks we might find this bike on the Craigslist WTF page shortly.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Guerdonian, your science is flawless, 100% accurate. I can dig it.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

monzie said:


> Guerdonian, your science is flawless, 100% accurate. I can dig it.


Thanks, as always life is really about perspective.

Riding any bike is better than sitting at a computer. 
Yellow piss beer is better than having no beer at all.
A bar full of cougars is better than a bar full of dudes.

I think if more people were just happy to ride and talk about mountain bikes than get in arguments over wheel size, the internet would be a much happier place!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

and just to add to the general nonsense


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i have 3 reasons why i dislike 29ers, that actually have nothing to do with the bike itself.

1. their popularity will affect the resale of my 26er.

2. i've only seen ONE full suspension 29er with the correct size/geometry that i would be physically comfortable on (i've been researching all the specs, and so far, they are not going ever fit me as well as a 26er)

3. their existance allows for threads like these


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^i think #3 would be a pro not a con.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

it has become more of a "pro" now that all these neg gifs exist!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

In response to Nicole's dislike of 29ers, I thought I would offer 3 reasons why I like them. 

1. They look great leaned up against a car at a trail head--the ultimate poser prop

2. The round shape of there tires roll effectively on the ground. I tried square 29ers once, but the round shape is the way to go. 

3. And when you feel like a debate, there are always willing participants to have a legitimate, unbiased discussion.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Trail Addict said:


> However 29ers simply rule XC.


Troll throws bait.
Trail Addict eats bait.

Dude... you're better than that!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

OP: maybe if you can ride like this guy:
W.F.O Review

» Review: Niner Bikes WFO 9 29er - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

What about 16" Hells yea


----------



## ludachris (Apr 22, 2011)

zerokoo149 said:


> Walmart sells 29er tubes too.


What's a tube?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

heyyall said:


> ...
> 
> 2. The round shape of there tires roll effectively on the ground. I tried square 29ers once, but the round shape is the way to go.
> 
> ...


What's with all the square wheel hate, man?



Your lame bike must be relegated to the smooth path, because square wheels ROCK in technical terrain. 


-F


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Fleas said:


> What's with all the square wheel hate, man?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good point. I wonder if I could talk a major tv show into devoting an hour to look at square wheels on vehicles? Oh sorry, that has already been done.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

I just want to get in on the ground floor of this troll thread. Just like a 29er, it's going to go the distance! :cornut:


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

wow this thread blew up. 

There are many threads about this and most of them don't troll the OP. But the fact is that most people hear are responding to the tone of your question. We all have freedom of speech (at least in the USA) but that doesn't mean it's free of consequences. Alot of people ride 29ers and researched and test rode the crap out it before we dropped a grand on them. But making a generalization about a certain type of people and then bashing what they like... What did you expect? But I understand where you are coming from because this guy with a 29er thought he was superior to you which lead to a defensive position which caused you to post a thread that was in defense to what your buddy said. So as long as you understand that neither bike is better and only different we can move on and shred some more trails. This also applies to life in general.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep. OP would have got a different response if the title of this thread was,"My buddy is a d!ck to me 'cause he thinks his 29er don't stink".


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

exect the op never asked a question, he just ranted in a troll like manner.


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

^this is true...


----------



## Mud Gecko (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't the 29er fanbois have your own forum where you can kiss each others asses and tell each other how good they are and how your wagon wheels are sooo much better?

I find it amusing that 90% of the replies here are from the "fanclub" I thought you lot didn't care what people ride? Oh wait......


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I ride 26", no fanboy, ignorant is ignorant.


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

wow! a tsunami of negativity all due to a simple comment posting a personal opinion. Never knew freedom of opinion was so taboo! Some of the posts are good, but most or just mind-blowingly negative. Far too many with fragile egos out there, far too many. Especially that one individual who 3 times already posting that his penis is of adequate size. Seeking validation from complete strangers online about the size of your penis is, umm, I don't, weird??


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

You post opinions you get opinions. That's how this thing works!


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

Rocky Urban said:


> wow! a tsunami of negativity all due to a simple comment posting a personal opinion. Never knew freedom of opinion was so taboo! Some of the posts are good, but most or just mind-blowingly negative. Far too many with fragile egos out there, far too many. Especially that one individual who 3 times already posting that his penis is of adequate size. Seeking validation from complete strangers online about the size of your penis is, umm, I don't, weird??


lmao!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

malibru said:


> Fifth...


Cool, you're in, _officially_! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

RIVER29 said:


> You post opinions you get opinions. That's how this thing works!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Guerdonian said:


> A bar full of cougars is better than a bar full of dudes.


Actually, a bar full of Cougars _can be_ even better than a bar full of young thangs if you are looking for a no limits, all night long, multi-orgasmic, hook up.


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

a lot of guys prefer milfs, but some prefer gilfs!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Actually, a bar full of Cougars _can be_ even better than a bar full of young thangs if you are looking for a no limits, all night long, multi-orgasmic, hook up.


This thread is now getting good, Penis size, Cougars gone wild, can we mix in some unicorn please


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

RIVER29 said:


> You post opinions you get opinions. That's how this thing works!


no. i want the facts jack.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Guerdonian said:


> This thread is now getting good, Penis size, Cougars gone wild, can we mix in some unicorn please


You're absolutely right. This thread is giving me a most powerful erekshun.


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

Guerdonian said:


> This thread is now getting good, Penis size, Cougars gone wild, can we mix in some unicorn please


Best reply so far!!! lol


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Cougar juice+unicorn blood+no inhibitions+tons o' booze=a night to remember (or forget, whatever).


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Mud Gecko said:


> Don't the 29er fanbois have your own forum where you can kiss each others asses and tell each other how good they are and how your wagon wheels are sooo much better?
> 
> I find it amusing that 90% of the replies here are from the "fanclub" I thought you lot didn't care what people ride? Oh wait......


There is a club? Can I sign up? Is it wheel size specific or equal opportunity? Are you a member? Are you the president? Can you get me the hookup? How about a discount? Does this club have group rides? How about monthly meetings? I love clubs.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a groupon for this club. Do I get first dibs on membership?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

whats the secret code?


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

is this a club or a cult? I hear the cool-aide is to die for.



b-kul said:


> whats the secret code?


29erHtr4life


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

b-kul said:


> whats the secret code?


left right left right a b a b start


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

Rocky Urban said:


> I guess we know who's got the smallest wee wee here! lol


Don't you dare take that away from me!!


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

Surfacecreations said:


> I want to ask you a bunch of questions and I want to have them answered immediately.
> Who is your daddy and what does he do?


LOL:lol:


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow! This is alot of ketchup I have to do. Knowing the fine outstanding folks here, it should be quite entertaining.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Guerdonian said:


> is this a club or a cult? I hear the cool-aide is to die for.
> 
> 29erHtr4life


Did you say "cult" or "clit"???


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Surfacecreations said:


> I want to ask you a bunch of questions and I want to have them answered immediately.
> Who is your daddy and what does he do?


Ummm, Puff Daddy of course, and guess what _she_ does?


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

This thread is getting me horny.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

its not the size of the wheels, guys...its how you use it.


(my apologies if that has already been said...i dont feel like reading all 6 pages)


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought someone would have invented a chicklet lower than red for OP and he gets a green? Seems like he wanted poop thrown on him from the start.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Huck Pitueee said:


> I thought someone would have invented a chicklet lower than red for OP


What could be lower than red? A black chiclet? Or maybe a brown one.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> its not the size of the wheels, guys...its how you use it.
> 
> (my apologies if that has already been said...i dont feel like reading all 6 pages)


You mean propel it forward with steady strokes? we are talking about bikes and wheels? Right?


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Trail Addict said:


> What could be lower than red? A black chiclet? Or maybe a brown one.


I dn't know but still laughing! I vote brown.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

heyyall said:


> You mean propel it forward with steady strokes? we are talking about bikes and wheels? Right?


For some reason my ears just perked up.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

Somebody informed me I have the right to Neg Reps and gave me one. If I knew who you were I'd pos rep you (no joke) for having a sense of humor.


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

Trail Addict said:


> What could be lower than red? A black chiclet? Or maybe a brown one.


Now thats just being racist!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

But really, I don't give neg rep but I'm am a bit surprised your chicklet is still green considering the contents of your threads.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

RIVER29 said:


> But really, I don't give neg rep but I'm am a bit surprised your chicklet is still green considering the contents of your threads.


Me or the OP?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

1of4Horsemen said:


> Me or the OP?


The OP


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> (my apologies if that has already been said...i dont feel like reading all 6 pages)


reading the whole thread is for newbs and lames anyhow.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

RIVER29 said:


> The OP


Gotcha, He is taking this fairly well I'll give him props for that.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Rocky Urban said:


> wow! a tsunami of negativity all due to a simple comment posting a personal opinion. Never knew freedom of opinion was so taboo! Some of the posts are good, but most or just mind-blowingly negative. Far too many with fragile egos out there, far too many. Especially that one individual who 3 times already posting that his penis is of adequate size. Seeking validation from complete strangers online about the size of your penis is, umm, I don't, weird??


Welcome to MTBR.

BTW your comment referring to your 26" bike fits in the back of your car where as your buddies 29er doesn't. Completely irrelevant to your position claiming 29ers are inferior. As the bike fittin in the back of a vehicle or not has nothing at all to do with how the bike handles on the trail.

As you were.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Remember when hardtail owners suggested to prospective new bike buyers"...get a hardtail, it will make you a better rider, then graduate to a full suspension."

I am still waiting for a 29 rider to suggest getting a 26, it will make you a better rider, then ...

I am riding a 26 and I absolutely hate it when I am riding weak and slow, which is much of the time since my latest low back fusion surgery, and every little pebble on the trail, and there a millions around here, threatens to stop my front wheel and subsequently wreck me. When I was a stronger rider this was much, much less of an issue.

I am gonna get a 27.5 next bike.


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm waiting for the newest size ... 28.25". What will that be? A 650DD?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

29ers keep my balls a little higher off the ground which is clearly an advantage so that they don't get run over. On my 26er, I was running them over all the time.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

elder_mtber said:


> Remember when hardtail owners suggested to prospective new bike buyers"...get a hardtail, it will make you a better rider, then graduate to a full suspension."


They still do because it's 100% true.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> 29ers keep my balls a little higher off the ground which is clearly an advantage so that they don't get run over. On my 26er, I was running them over all the time.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!

"You guys roll on; I just ran over my balls. That's all. 
I'll catch up!"

I can totally hear myself yelling that out to the rest of the crew!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Step brother bought a 29er and that is all i hear about now, how I need one, my bike just cannot compare blah blah blah, I seriously do not care what someone rides, long as its well made and they are having fun rock on !!!


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Trail Addict said:


> They still do because it's 100% true.


But the point concerned waiting for any 29 rider somewhere suggesting someone buy a 26 "cause it will make you a better rider."

Smile,
TR


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

Cormac said:


> Welcome to MTBR.
> 
> BTW your comment referring to your 26" bike fits in the back of your car where as your buddies 29er doesn't. Completely irrelevant to your position claiming 29ers are inferior. As the bike fittin in the back of a vehicle or not has nothing at all to do with how the bike handles on the trail.
> 
> As you were.


You fail to mention all the other valid points I stated. Selecting just one point which you feel is irrelevant in order to validate your view on this matter is completely unfair on your part. My original statement is a comparison on the overall differences between the two.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Rocky Urban said:


> You fail to mention all the other valid points I stated. Selecting just one point which you feel is irrelevant in order to validate your view on this matter is completely unfair on your part. My original statement is a comparison on the overall differences between the two.


*All* of you're points have been addressed and refuted in previous posts. You can stop trolling now.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

b-kul said:


> reading the whole thread is for newbs and lames anyhow.


Fer realz. Pros get in on page one. Geez Nicole, your such a newb.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay, I'll take the troll bait--



Rocky Urban said:


> My friend has a 29er, making me feel inferior for having a 26er. Going on and on about the superior ride quality 29" wheels can only fulfill. Here is a list on why 29er's are not good in my opinion.


Sounds like your friend has a new toy. Are you feeling left out? I take it you do not have a 29er and maybe only have ridden your friend's for a lap or two in the park. Obviously, you are the expert so I'm going to listen to your points.



Rocky Urban said:


> 1. Heavier, its obvious a 29" wheel and tire combination is heavier than a 26"wheel and tire, and the wheel is the last place you want to add weight. Less rotational mass, the better and faster you go. (Formula 1 Race teams strive on having the lightest possible wheels)


Your logic fails to explain why a 700c road bike is so fast. Can you provide empirical specs on mid- to-high end wheel sets and tire? Weight and rotational forces required to keep them turning would be a starting point. What about hub quality as resistance to turning robs energy? What about the type of riding that is done? You might also include average trail speed into the calculations since the forces required at 5-10 mph are very different from 30 - 40 mph, particularly since you are biking at F1 speeds.



Rocky Urban said:


> 2. Cost, not only are tires, wheels and even the inner tubes more expensive, if your forks ever fail on you, forks designed for 29er's are considerably more expensive.


Again, provide the empirical data here. Most parts are interchangeable and not 29 specific. I will give you that 29 tires seem to cost $20 more than 26 counterparts. As for for the front fork and rims, I've owned many, many bikes and have yet to replace a fork or wheel set (I did have to replace a taco'd wheel once). The cost difference is negligible from a practical perspective if you look for a sale or used parts.



Rocky Urban said:


> 3. Looks, mountain bikes with 29" wheels just look goofy.


Sure they do. Just like a 26" wheel looked goofy to my parents when I brought home a real mountain bike in '95. Road bikes look goofy too. Tri bikes look like they are from another planet these days. BMX bikes looks oddly scaled, particularly when an adult rides them. In the end, who cares what others think about looks? I stopped worrying about that in the 6th grade.



Rocky Urban said:


> 4. Convenience, I can comfortably fit my 26" wheeled mountain bike inside my Hyundai Tucson with the rear seats folded down without having to take anything apart. My friends 29er cannot fit, making it a bit of a chore taking the wheels off just to fit it in my car.


My wife's road bike fits into her van without taking anything apart. My road bike doesn't. Same wheel size, same type of bike, but get this, hers is a 47cm and mine is a 58cm. Could it be that your friend's bike is larger? Does it really matter? I haul 6 bikes in my truck with tires ranging from 20" to 29" without having to take anything apart.



Rocky Urban said:


> 5. Handling, although I will admit, riding a 29er over rocks and tree roots is a little bit better than a 26" (a little bit) I find steering a 29er to be a bit clumsy.


In case you were not aware, steering can vary wildly for a given tire size. For example, I love my older Trek 930 (26") for its stable steering. It's not the least bit "twitchy", but it is slower through tight, technical turns. My buddy in college had a Stumpjumper that I was a nervous wreck on since it was so "twitchy". I picked a 29er that felt stable and predictable...a bike more like my 26er. It's great on flowing trails and cross country. It's steering is a bit slow for tight, technical stuff. I'm okay with that as there is not a universal bike.



Rocky Urban said:


> So to all you 29er elitists out there, snubbing your noses at us stuck in the past 26er's, the 26" wheel is still the better choice; and if I ever need an inner tube, I can go to any walmart or Canadian Tire and buy one for cheap while you 29er's have no choice but to got to a bike shop and pay a premium for a simple inflatable rubber tube.


You were given a lot of slack for these comments over the past day or so. This was immediately seen as a weak troll and we had fun with you. The "points" you made are senseless, gross generalizations, and a bit naive. Since I'm now convinced your a troll, I added a little red to your rep for having to type in response to your drivel.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Cormac said:


> Welcome to MTBR.
> 
> BTW your comment referring to your 26" bike fits in the back of your car where as your buddies 29er doesn't. Completely irrelevant to your position claiming 29ers are inferior. As the bike fittin in the back of a vehicle or not has nothing at all to do with how the bike handles on the trail.
> 
> As you were.


Sure its relevent, if his bike cannot make it to the trail then its useless


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

[

You were given a lot of slack for these comments over the past day or so. This was immediately seen as a weak troll and we had fun with you. The "points" you made are senseless, gross generalizations, and a bit naive. Since I'm now convinced your a troll, I added a little red to your rep for having to type in response to your drivel.[/QUOTE]

Wow a red mark! aren't you the superior one lol Feeling satisfied for adding a red mark on some online forum lol Guess it doesn't take much to satisfy you does it.

After all these posts, 29er's have proven to be a bunch of whiney overly sensitive babies crying foul to even the slightest bit of criticism. Thank god for online forums where you people can vent out your frustrations towards people you don't know and will never meet. Your methods of self satisfaction have hit a new low.

26" the best!!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Rocky Urban said:


> Wow a red mark! aren't you the superior one lol Feeling satisfied for adding a red mark on some online forum lol Guess it doesn't take much to satisfy you does it.
> 
> After all these posts, 29er's have proven to be a bunch of whiney overly sensitive babies crying foul to even the slightest bit of criticism. Thank god for online forums where you people can vent out your frustrations towards people you don't know and will never meet. Your methods of self satisfaction have hit a new low.
> 
> 26" the best!!


Enjoy you're bike. Please stop trolling.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Enjoy you're bike. Please stop trolling.


Digging the new avatar!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

texasnavy05 said:


> Digging the new avatar!!:thumbsup:


Getting ready for International Talk Like A Pirate Day?

It's on Septembaaaaarrr 19th!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Where is a pirate's favorite place to eat while in port? Arrrrrrby's.


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

Why are Pirates so grouchy?

They just ARRRRRR!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

what was the pirate movie rated?

ARRRRRRR!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

What did the pirate say to the troll feeders?

Arrrrrgue not


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

A pirate walks into a bar and the bartender says, "Hey, I haven't seen you in a while. What happened, you look terrible!"
"What do you mean?" the pirate replies, "I'm fine."
The bartender says, "But what about that wooden leg? You didn't have that before."
"Well," says the pirate, "We were in a battle at sea and a cannon ball hit my leg but the surgeon fixed me up, and I'm fine, really."
"Yeah," says the bartender, "But what about that hook? Last time I saw you, you had both hands."
"Well," says the pirate, "We were in another battle and we boarded the enemy ship. I was in a sword fight and my hand was cut off but the surgeon fixed me up with this hook, and I feel great, really."
"Oh," says the bartender, "What about that eye patch? Last time you were in here you had both eyes."
"Well," says the pirate, "One day when we were at sea, some birds were flying over the ship. I looked up, and one of them shat in my eye."
"So?" replied the bartender, "what happened? You couldn't have lost an eye just from some bird ****!"
"Well," says the pirate, "I really wasn't used to the hook yet."


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

tried to rep yo but couldnt :/


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

b-kul said:


> tried to rep yo but couldnt :/


We traded reps on the kid jumping thread recently.

Sorry to the OP for highjacking the thread. You can now start dissing 29AAAAARRRS again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Really!!*

This thread is only 24 hours old and it has reached 5 pages. How ridiculous it we give it the time of day to argue over whats better a 29" wheel or a 26" wheel. Who gives a rats ass it' comes down to personal preference. As long as we are all having a good time's all that matters. This world would be pretty boring if in every aspect of life we were only given one choice to choose from.


----------



## Zombiedrone (Aug 4, 2012)

Rocky Urban said:


> My friend has a 29er, making me feel inferior for having a 26er. Going on and on about the superior ride quality 29" wheels can only fulfill. Here is a list on why 29er's are not good in my opinion.
> 
> 1. Heavier, its obvious a 29" wheel and tire combination is heavier than a 26"wheel and tire, and the wheel is the last place you want to add weight. Less rotational mass, the better and faster you go. (Formula 1 Race teams strive on having the lightest possible wheels)
> 
> ...


2008 called, they want their thread back.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> How ridiculous it we give it the time of day to argue over whats better a 29" wheel or a 26" wheel. Who gives a rats ass it' comes down to personal preference.


are you insane?????? there is nothing more important in the whole world, 
just think.....if this question was answered, world peace would be a given, children wouldnt be starving, kids wouldn't fight in wars, cancer would be unknown and everyone would ride 29ers


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

heyyall said:


> What did the pirate say to the troll feeders?
> 
> Arrrrrgue not


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zombiedrone said:


> 2008 called, they want their thread back.


:thumbsup:Ha,ha really....


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Hahaha, 2000.. yer mom sucks, go home. The Internet is for adults not childish children with wheels to bend and count spokes. I have a bike, suck it kids,


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Jeep is making 29ers now, ergo, they must be the bestus. Case closed!


----------



## Yodajuice (Mar 4, 2012)

You lost me at 2-4. I really enjoy my 29 bike after years on 26. Your concession about better root and rock travel means more to average folks that point 1. I'm no expert on anything, must my opinion.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

this is just plain funny,


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

Lets see if my very first post hits 200! would this be a record breaker? Do I get a prize?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

You get the "Master Troll" award.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

RIVER29 said:


> You get the "Master Troll" award.


I thought it was the Master Baiter award.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I thought it was the Master Baiter award.


I'm not giving up my title that easy


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Props to all for the derail. Why the op is not challanging DC for the title of red chicklet king is perplexing to me.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Honk Honk here comes the clown bike.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

It's a ZOMBI THREAD!!! I keeps rising to the top all weak and off balance tattered and disgusting.
KILL IT !! For the love of MTBR Kill it.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Huck Pitueee said:


> KILL IT !! For the love of MTBR Kill it.


You will need to journey into the enchanted land of Alderon and retrieve the legendary Sword of Cosmos to slay this thread and restore peace to mtbr once and for all.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Trail Addict said:


> You will need to journey into the enchanted land of Alderon and retrieve the legendary Sword of Cosmos to slay this thread and restore peace to mtbr once and for all.


Ok. After this beer.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

You're just going to sit there and drink a beer when this monster is out galavanting around? 

Could you hand me one?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Did anybody else have great weather this weekend? Another adult and I took 4 boys out for a 50 miler today. We had 1 700c cyclocross bike, 1 700c townie, 3 26ers, and 1 29er. Guess what, we all had a great time! Ride on!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

heyyall said:


> Did anybody else have great weather this weekend? Another adult and I took 4 boys out for a 50 miler today. We had 1 700c cyclocross bike, 1 700c townie, 3 26ers, and 1 29er. Guess what, we all had a great time! Ride on!


I call bs, everyone knows that a 29er rider could not keep up because the wheels are so heavy.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

heyyall said:


> Did anybody else have great weather this weekend? Another adult and I took 4 boys out for a 50 miler today. We had 1 700c cyclocross bike, 1 700c townie, 3 26ers, and 1 29er. Guess what, we all had a great time! Ride on!


Great weather near Tahoe! A few degrees cooler makes a big difference. 50 miles? You must be flying on endorphins right now.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like the fire is still burning.

@ Hayyall, we did have good weather and good riding this weekend. Thanks for asking.

@ AZ.MTNS, :lol:

Monzie and Huck have the right idea. I think I'll sit back have a beer and watch this train wreck. Sorry morbid curiousity.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Huck Pitueee said:


> Great weather near Tahoe! A few degrees cooler makes a big difference. 50 miles? You must be flying on endorphins right now.


We weren't exactly burning up the rails to trails today (averaged around 12 mph). Here's a thread with the finish photo:
http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/50-miles-my-oldest-sons-longest-ride-780220.html

As for this train wreck, has anybody seen the movie Source Code? Each time we see one of the 26 vs 29 threads, I think of that movie. The same situations keep coming up, you can have slightly different interactions but each ends in a train wreck. Perhaps one day we'll succeed at avoiding to total destruction that is these threads.


----------



## PivotMach4 (Aug 4, 2012)

I always hated 29 ers, they just are not fun, you need no skill to ride them.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

PivotMach4 said:


> I always hated 29 ers, they just are not fun, you need no skill to ride them.


Looks like we have troll #2 aboard. I'll take the bait.

Shut the hell up. It's not like you have any skill to begin with.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

PivotMach4 said:


> I always hated 29 ers, they just are not fun, you need no skill to ride them.


So if you rode a 29r you could ride more difficult terrain? Maybe some trail sections you had to walk before?
I think I'll try one. THANKS!
I never liked the way the handled and felt like a road bike on the trail but now I'll give them another try.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

heyyall said:


> As for this train wreck


I saw this one driving through Oklahoma recently.










It was about a week after this.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

PivotMach4 said:


> I always hated 29 ers, they just are not fun, you need no skill to ride them.





Trail Addict said:


> Looks like we have troll #2 aboard. I'll take the bait.
> 
> Shut the hell up. It's not like you have any skill to begin with.











I just knew there had to be something called a Troll Train. I just knew it.

-F


----------



## ludachris (Apr 22, 2011)

PivotMach4 said:


> I always hated 29 ers, they just are not fun, you need no skill to ride them.


Yeah, seriously. They are like magic. I went pro when I got my 29er(s).


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

You gotta pay the troll toll to get into this boysoul. Yes, you gotta pay the troll toll to get into this boysoul.

I paid in full *****es, where's my membership card and shirt?


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

nice to see when you are gone all weekend the shitshow continues.

We need some police dogs in this thread:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

The two great mysteries in the written English literature:
1. The reason for the conflict between the Montagues and the Capulets in Romeo and Juliet.
2. Why people still debate 26" vs. 29" wheel sizes.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm not trolling when i say this. i have not ridden a 29er, except in a parking lot so i cannot give an opinion. but i do know some people who have ridden 29'ers that said it made some of their favorite technical trails easier...to the point of being boring. Saying you can plow over stuff easier is not a troll statement. Some people care more about plowing over stuff easier, and therefore being faster as a result. i guess if speed is your ultimate goal, then there you go . I know a guy who ADMITTED its cheating a little bit. Then again, he rides a hardtail so i suppose that brings some of the challenge back Some people like the extra challenge of a 26er....because it is more challenging. 

from there, its personal preference. i will say, i admire the guy who can ride 26'er rigid thru the nasty gnar, more so than the guy who can roll thru on a big squishy 29er . Then again, thats because i couldnt ride a rigid 26er thru very much~!


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

200+ comments!! most of them unfortunately are negative and irrelevant rants by trolls accusing others of being trolls.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rocky Urban said:


> 200+ comments!! most of them unfortunately are negative and irrelevant rants by trolls accusing others of being trolls.


hahahaha touche


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

The OP too dense to see?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> i'm not trolling when i say this.
> Blah blah blah.


This a a classic troll statement and as such I label you a TROLL!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

you got me.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> you got me.


you know its the moustache that gives you away dont you?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

well it took 9 pages but i have been thoroughly convinced 29ers suck. thanks rocky!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> i'm not trolling when i say this. i have not ridden a 29er, except in a parking lot so i cannot give an opinion. but i do know some people who have ridden 29'ers that said it made some of their favorite technical trails easier...to the point of being boring. Saying you can plow over stuff easier is not a troll statement. Some people care more about plowing over stuff easier, and therefore being faster as a result. i guess if speed is your ultimate goal, then there you go . I know a guy who ADMITTED its cheating a little bit. Then again, he rides a hardtail so i suppose that brings some of the challenge back Some people like the extra challenge of a 26er....because it is more challenging.
> 
> from there, its personal preference. i will say, i admire the guy who can ride 26'er rigid thru the nasty gnar, more so than the guy who can roll thru on a big squishy 29er . Then again, thats because i couldnt ride a rigid 26er thru very much~!


Ummm, I beg your pardon darling...

I ride a full-squishy 29er because I'm a middle aged grumpy-frumpy with developing arthritis, lifelong back issues, and sore muscles from lifting thousands of pounds every day at work.

Am I "cheating" the trail of it's technical trick or treats??? Perhaps.

The truth is that I think of my needs first. I guess that makes me a selfish cheater. Oh, that sounds bad!


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I ride a 29er because it's fast.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I just learned something. If you spin a 29er wheel backwards, you get an evil chant. Please everyone, recognize this as a symbol of evil and do not fall prey to its allure. The only way to save your bike and your sanity is post a sacrificial photo here.

View attachment 715467


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lord, save us all!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Ummm, I beg your pardon darling...
> 
> I ride a full-squishy 29er because I'm a middle aged grumpy-frumpy with developing arthritis, lifelong back issues, and sore muscles from lifting thousands of pounds every day at work.
> 
> ...


Hey i ride a full squish trail bike to make up for my lack of abilities! but i still admire my friend who was riding an aluminum hardtail 26er rigid....because i cant (aside from a fire road)


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> Hey i ride a full squish trail bike to make up for my lack of abilities!


_Really?_ I always thought of it as learning to master your abilities on a hardtail first, and then blend those abilities with some squish as a means of confidence and pure aggro. 

I would think that you ride better on your squish-i-cle than you would on an HT or full rigid.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

heyyall said:


> I just learned something. If you spin a 29er wheel backwards, you get an evil chant. Please everyone, recognize this as a symbol of evil and do not fall prey to its allure. *The only way to save your bike and your sanity is post a sacrificial photo here.
> *


Okay......What?! I'm just covering my bases.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool! You bought an entire squadron of them 32ers, huh? Make sure that you leave the cardboard wheel inserts in place while riding. The effect is mesmerizing. :thumbsup:

BTW, I've heard that if you spin the wheel of a 32er backwards, it sounds just like playing Stairway To Heaven backwards.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

Like the sign say's Go Big! I don't want any bad JuJu coming back at me.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Cool! You bought an entire squadron of them 32ers, huh? Make sure that you leave the cardboard wheel inserts in place while riding. The effect is mesmerizing. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, I've heard that if you spin the wheel of a 32er backwards, it sounds just like playing Stairway To Heaven backwards.


I must be tripping on a massive scale I'm hearing Inna Godda Davida backwards.:yikes:


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

*I'm convinced of almost everything on this thread*

That makes me a 650believer!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Prophet Julio said:


> That makes me a 650believer!


Uh-ohhh! Here comes the neg repper squadron... attack, attack, attack!


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

*Help*



ambassadorhawg said:


> Uh-ohhh! Here comes the neg repper squadron... attack, attack, attack!


I am being attacked by large and small wheel enthusiasts!


----------



## Quickcat18 (Aug 7, 2012)

So I am looking to upgrade my bike should I get a 2012 rockhopper 29 or a 26 epic m4 or scalpel 1000 if they are all the same price?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Prophet Julio said:


> That makes me a 650believer!


I see what you did there :thumbsup:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Quickcat18 said:


> So I am looking to upgrade my bike should I get a 2012 rockhopper 29 or a 26 epic m4 or scalpel 1000 if they are all the same price?


This isn't going to end well ...


----------



## mayonayze (Aug 7, 2012)

i ride pass/fail. i pass on 29. havent tried on a 26 but why fix what isnt broken?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I broke my fixie 96er. It dropped to a 76er and Fred Carter even beat my season.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

Quickcat18 said:


> So I am looking to upgrade my bike should I get a 2012 rockhopper 29 or a 26 epic m4 or scalpel 1000 if they are all the same price?


Which ever one fits in Rocky's Hyundai Tuscon. You don't want him messing with your front wheel when you guys go on your next road trip!


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

*This was crazy!*



heyyall said:


> I just learned something. If you spin a 29er wheel backwards, you get an evil chant. Please everyone, recognize this as a symbol of evil and do not fall prey to its allure. The only way to save your bike and your sanity is post a sacrificial photo here.
> 
> View attachment 715467


This made an almost unbearable shrieking noise when I rolled it backwards! The spokes did a ghostly dance and my the alloy nipples glowed like 28 burning eyes.

I think I'll just keep going forward.https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Quickcat18 said:


> So I am looking to upgrade my bike should I get a 2012 rockhopper 29 or a 26 epic m4 or scalpel 1000 if they are all the same price?


 I'd get them all if they are all the same price.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

*Thanks!*



heyyall said:


> I see what you did there :thumbsup:


Heyyall, thanks for the thumbs up! Riding is good fun. This Forum can be entertaining as well.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn, I missed all the fun.....


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

No kidding! 

This thread is hilarious! 

Best I've seen in a while-

Carry on-


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

How are we to carry on when we're supposed to leave our baggage at the door?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

monzie said:


> How are we to carry on when we're supposed to leave our baggage at the door?


This type of humor is needed over on the joke thread...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

heyyall said:


> This type of humor is needed over on the joke thread...


Yep, make sure to show your love to the appropriate persons.


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

monzie said:


> How are we to carry on when we're supposed to leave our baggage at the door?


 Underoath?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

underwear.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Understand not the person wearing only underwear while sharing their understanding under oath.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

uh-oh.


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)

What the hell is goin on in this thread??? LOL


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

its been determined that riding a 29er requires no skill, therefore you can go pro 
Im thinking next years Tour De France is mine (unless another 29er enters)


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

I like this thread, nice troll topic!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

OhYeah!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

b-kul said:


>


I get amused by watching her perform in her tight leotard.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

You know what the worst thing about "29er" is? The stupidity of adding "er" to the end o 29.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

zrm said:


> You know what the worst thing about "29er" is? The stupidity of adding "er" to the end o 29.


You have an endo 29? Mine never did that


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Trail Addict said:


> I get amused by watching her perform in her tight leotard.


You watch the womens Volleyball final? Now those are uniforms!


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

SeaBass_ said:


> You watch the womens Volleyball final? Now those are uniforms!


Hell yeah! The Brazilian team girls look amazing.


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

Trail Addict said:


> Hell yeah! The Brazilian team girls look amazing.


Yeah they're nice but I'll take the Netherlands field Hockey team any day.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

daves4mtb said:


> Uh, pretty sure they all ride 29 inches in he tour de France (700c)


thanks for killing my pro career man


----------



## Froride1 (Jul 26, 2005)

OGWGFIWRT said:


> Yeah they're nice but I'll take the Netherlands field Hockey team any day.


:cornut: and you know the collar matches the cuff, if there is a cuff!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Bora254 (Aug 10, 2012)

LoL Feel Sorry for him. It does suck that most companies will do away with the 26" models starting in 2013 except the high end I have a 2012 Scalpel 2 and Love it. Did not like the way the 29er felt in my opinion but it might be because I am 6' 4" 250 lbs and the handling was a little shaky for me. I Say get whatever you feel more comfortable on!!


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Bora254 said:


> It does suck that most companies will do away with the 26" models starting in 2013


Where did you get that information?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bora254 said:


> It does suck that most companies will do away with the 26" models starting in 2013


Wat?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bora254 said:


> LoL Feel Sorry for him. It does suck that most companies will do away with the 26" models starting in 2013


...and 26" wheels are getting banned on most trails...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

RIVER29 said:


> ...and 26" wheels are getting banned on most trails...


And they scoffed when I said "build 29er specific trails".


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

everyone who posted on the first 4 pages owes me 10 minutes of my life back.
westside is the best

edit:
i figured it out.

if your frame is 

S/M = 26"
M/L = 27.5" 
L/XL = 29"

if you care about what others ride = b1tch


----------



## Bora254 (Aug 10, 2012)

Trail Addict said:


> Where did you get that information?


I work in the bike industry and our reps from cannondale and specialized told us that mostly they will do away with them only the high end models will still have a choice of 26" or 29" but the rest will not I have the 2013 catalog for cannondale and specialized.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bigfruits said:


> everyone who posted on the first 4 pages owes me 10 minutes of my life back.
> westside is the best


....


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

The first 4 pages? I think the same can be said for all 12 pages.

Westside? Nah.

Southside? Nah.

The North is where it is at-


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Extra cookie anyone?






I think I'm glad the only time I might hear the non spoof version of that song is in my wife's car when she is driving.


----------



## kcljohnson (Aug 11, 2012)

blah blah blah


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Bora254 said:


> I work in the bike industry and our reps from cannondale and specialized told us that mostly they will do away with them only the high end models will still have a choice of 26" or 29" but the rest will not I have the 2013 catalog for cannondale and specialized.


Whatchootalkinboutwillis?


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*Idiot*



Rocky Urban said:


> Now this is an opinion I can respect, unlike all the countless others here who lack the ability to respond properly; seeking satisfaction by slamming opinions which don't coincide with their own. For those sissy boys (some more girl than boy) who can't handle someone else's opinion, mommy is just a phone call away to coddle your delicate feelings.:nono:


People are not replying because you didn't ask any real question that isn't answered 1000 times in the beginner and 29er forum. People are not gonna tolerate you whining and pushing your infiriority complex directly at them. Instead, we are going to make you feel dumb for not doing a little homework before going off on some crazy emotionally driven personal vendetta to insult half the people on this site. You are an idiot. :madmax:


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## raya22486 (Aug 12, 2012)

Funny PG-13 lol


----------

